# Feliks Zemdegs Zeroing Method Exposed!



## Paul Landers (Oct 21, 2017)

Finally! Exposed!


----------



## applezfall (Oct 21, 2017)

I hate this zeroing meme


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 21, 2017)

cancer


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 21, 2017)

I just clicked the video to give you a dislike


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 21, 2017)

many old meme
such wow


Spoiler



so zeroing JOHN CENA



Don't take it personally or anything, but we don't need this.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 21, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> I just clicked the video to give you a dislike


Wise man


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2017)

This is a very, very, very stupid video. I also don't know why the zeroing joke is still around I remember it being around in 2010.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 22, 2017)

pretty sure youre joking but
a. how the hell do you do this on big cubes
2. the scrambles dont go on the database until after the competition

yeah i do kinda like ruining jokes (although this one was never good to start with)
and yes i am fun at parties


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 22, 2017)

Well, it is coming from a guy with his 2x2 overall PB single in his sig, soo...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 22, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Well, it is coming from a guy with his 2x2 overall PB single in his sig, soo...


That’s a .42 2x2 single though so it’s obviously important


----------



## kellis7 (Oct 22, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> That’s a .42 2x2 single though so it’s obviously important


It was a hand scramble, so no... it wasnt...


----------



## applezfall (Oct 22, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Well, it is coming from a guy with his 2x2 overall PB single in his sig, soo...


):


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 22, 2017)

please don't be so hater-style.
Love is all you need


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 23, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> please don't be so hater-style.
> Love is all you need


But what if love sucks?


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 23, 2017)

Do you realize the magnitude of your accusation? You are accusing Feliks of *cheating* and implying *the WCA database is compromised*. This means all results from 2009 onward are in question. If you actually have any *evidence* to back up this claim, I highly encourage you to *submit* it to the WCA and *post* it in this thread. Although this may void all solves for the past nine years, I believe upholding the *integrity* of speedsolving takes precedence. 

However, if you do not have any evidence, please take down your post before I *report* you.

Thank you.

-Max


----------



## Paul Landers (Oct 23, 2017)

Guess this wasn't immediately a joke... :/

Didn't think I had to explain this... 

Feliks is a very fast speedcuber, and I have no hate towards him. All of his solves are legit, and I do not think they aren't. This was a satire video, and there is no reason to get triggered over this.

Thank you.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 23, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> Do you realize the magnitude of your accusation? You are accusing Feliks of *cheating* and implying *the WCA database is compromised*. This means all results from 2009 onward are in question. If you actually have any *evidence* to back up this claim, I highly encourage you to *submit* it to the WCA and *post* it in this thread. Although this may void all solves for the past nine years, I believe upholding the *integrity* of speedsolving takes precedence.
> 
> However, if you do not have any evidence, please take down your post before I *report* you.
> 
> ...


I wonder if anyone has ever reported Feliks for zeroing, they probably have if enough watch videos like this maybe a few will think it's legit and then report Feliks?


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 23, 2017)

It's his secret-recipe rice pudding!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 23, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> It's his secret-recipe rice pudding!


He will only reveal that when he gets an official sub 4, he said himself.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 23, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Guess this wasn't immediately a joke... :/
> 
> Didn't think I had to explain this...
> 
> ...


we are hating this thread cause u post a **** old meme


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 23, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Guess this wasn't immediately a joke... :/
> 
> Didn't think I had to explain this...
> 
> ...


I think everyone realised it was supposed to be a joke. However, it is such an old joke with so many iterations that most people are really really tired of it.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 23, 2017)

this video is true but why doesnt he hack the bld or fmc scrambles?


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> But what if love sucks?


I think then life sucks


----------

